# Need help w/ AC to DC Mean Well Power Supply



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

What you want to do needs to be done with a UL listed assembly. It's not as easy as slapping a cord on that power supply. You can find 48vdc power supplies that already have power cords from telephone suppliers. Valcom, maybe, comes to mind.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's a 2 amp one, so we're on the right track... http://www.valcom.com/techsupport/powersupply_ts/vp2048.htm

Xantrex and Sorenson would be a couple more places.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

What are you doing with it, by the way? 48vdc is being used a lot lately in the larger power supply sizes for bigger POE installations, like multiple cameras or multiple AP's in a large building. There are some really slick multi-point POE injectors on the market now that solve that issue in one neat box.


----------



## dslam24 (Aug 12, 2009)

This is just a quick setup for a ethernet switch. I just want to bring it up and make sure it's up to par before deploying it. The final location will have DC power this is just a temp thing.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Well then, you sure don't need 10 amps, do you? Get a proper POE injector and quit fussing over some DIY arrangement.


----------

